# Volunteering at a ride (Tough Sucker II)



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

VERY informative, jillybean! Thank you for taking the time to post this. I DO want to volunteer at a ride or even two before actually riding one myself. You can read all you want but real experience is the best!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree 100%! I learned SO much volunteering at rides  It's a lot more informative than just riding them!


----------

